# Backroom Organizations - Market



## SleepyTMs (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey guys! 
I've been market TL for about a year now and I've really been interested in seeing how other stores organize their backroom. Their ambient room, coolers, freezers.. etc. 
We have our dry, produce and dairy organized by salesfloor but nothing else. How do you guys do it? And pictures would be very much welcomed. 
I was also curious what your space looks like for meal bag prep. We started making extras and backstocking them which helps a lot on days with heavy workload. But we are trying to find better ways to organize all the supplies to make it more efficient. 
Thank youuuu


----------



## MrT (Nov 12, 2021)

Everything us sorted by sf locations and case less.  We have an extra green rack full of the meal prep supplies and extra bags.  We break down our grocery trucks(c+s) as soon as they come in on green racks in the coolers and freezer.  We spent a lot of time organizing our backroom for dry and making sure pulls are done everyday to make sure our backroom isnt overloaded.  Rn we have some heavy areas of back stock but it isnt too bad.  Im out of work if i remember ill take some photos.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 12, 2021)

MrT said:


> Everything us sorted by sf locations and case less.  We have an extra green rack full of the meal prep supplies and extra bags.  We break down our grocery trucks(c+s) as soon as they come in on green racks in the coolers and freezer.  We spent a lot of time organizing our backroom for dry and making sure pulls are done everyday to make sure our backroom isnt overloaded.  Rn we have some heavy areas of back stock but it isnt too bad.  Im out of work if i remember ill take some photos.


Please discreet photos, scott does not like tms congregating on this website…


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

You can ask your food & beverage lead for impact too. Every store have different layouts & backroom size.


----------



## AJ4313 (Nov 14, 2021)

I was asked to purge the back room of market at our store and I organized them by aisle and by brand. It was Instagram worthy, my store manager sent pics to her manager. I had to stop because the TMs were not following the backroom dos and donts (barcode out, zoned forward, and not more than two unique barcodes stowed together) on top of that, if the sign says Granola, the next day I would see candy and cereal backstocked there. I literally gutted one aisle of the backroom for market and I kept getting frustrated that TMs were not adhering to the guidelines and when I complained, I was the one called into the office. I love organizing and making the backroom look pretty, but it was disrespectful the way TMs didn’t care and made a mess and management felt that I was overreacting and believed it was a big deal and to get over it. I felt like my hard work was done in vein. After I decided to no longer continue the purge, the store manager switched me from inbound/GM to market and the backroom is now back to how it was before I touched it. I still practice good backroom etiquette, but I’m the only one adhering to it. I can’t complain, I don’t want to be called into the office for it so I have to stay shut and deal with it. I hate it, but nothing I can do.


----------



## MrT (Nov 14, 2021)

AJ4313 said:


> I was asked to purge the back room of market at our store and I organized them by aisle and by brand. It was Instagram worthy, my store manager sent pics to her manager. I had to stop because the TMs were not following the backroom dos and donts (barcode out, zoned forward, and not more than two unique barcodes stowed together) on top of that, if the sign says Granola, the next day I would see candy and cereal backstocked there. I literally gutted one aisle of the backroom for market and I kept getting frustrated that TMs were not adhering to the guidelines and when I complained, I was the one called into the office. I love organizing and making the backroom look pretty, but it was disrespectful the way TMs didn’t care and made a mess and management felt that I was overreacting and believed it was a big deal and to get over it. I felt like my hard work was done in vein. After I decided to no longer continue the purge, the store manager switched me from inbound/GM to market and the backroom is now back to how it was before I touched it. I still practice good backroom etiquette, but I’m the only one adhering to it. I can’t complain, I don’t want to be called into the office for it so I have to stay shut and deal with it. I hate it, but nothing I can do.


It really requires support from all tms and leadership to change.  It took us several attempts to get it to where we are today with each time getting better then the rest.  Started off with a disaster, moved to caseless but quickly unorganized and set by old fill groups, redid it back to by aisle, then, redid it again with a full revamp of profiling.  Eventually everyone got on board but it took basically a full year to go from disaster to about as good as can be.


----------



## jenna (Nov 14, 2021)

@AJ4313 - sorry you didn't get the support you deserved.


----------



## jenna (Nov 14, 2021)

Our backroom is a dumpster fire.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 16, 2021)

AJ4313 said:


> I was asked to purge the back room of market at our store and I organized them by aisle and by brand. It was Instagram worthy, my store manager sent pics to her manager. I had to stop because the TMs were not following the backroom dos and donts (barcode out, zoned forward, and not more than two unique barcodes stowed together) on top of that, if the sign says Granola, the next day I would see candy and cereal backstocked there. I literally gutted one aisle of the backroom for market and I kept getting frustrated that TMs were not adhering to the guidelines and when I complained, I was the one called into the office. I love organizing and making the backroom look pretty, but it was disrespectful the way TMs didn’t care and made a mess and management felt that I was overreacting and believed it was a big deal and to get over it. I felt like my hard work was done in vein. After I decided to no longer continue the purge, the store manager switched me from inbound/GM to market and the backroom is now back to how it was before I touched it. I still practice good backroom etiquette, but I’m the only one adhering to it. I can’t complain, I don’t want to be called into the office for it so I have to stay shut and deal with it. I hate it, but nothing I can do.


I had to give up caring about the state of "my" aisles in the back. So many people backstock and pull from them, there was no way I could keep it proper. It's honestly the same with the floor. The Basics reset should have been completed a month ago - no one's been over there working on it for at least two weeks, and half the stuff that's "completed " is wrong.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 17, 2021)

Our backroom is also filled to the brim with Christmas candy up to the rafters.

This wasn't an issue in past years.


----------

